# bokete



## William Stein

Here's some more context that might help solve the mystery (Mister E or Misses E?) Does "bokete" mean blow-job? What about "mamis? Is that like Mamacita?:

Man to Woman('s name):

 amor segue umas bucetas so para apimentar nossos fodas
 quando vc tiver me comendo pode pensar em cada buceta e melhor pq vc vou ficar com muito tesao vc gostou
 vc ta devagar amor por isso to colecionando outras bucetas pra animar vc
 bjs meu gostoso

Second man to same woman('s name):
Mamis kero comer a tia Elis e todas essas das fotos.
vejas as fotos, so gostosas.
kada bucetão gostoso, ai q tezão.
ah, vou pater uma agora.

fui mamis ti amo.


First man to woman('s name)
amor isso que é mulher essas fazem gostoso!
 pq vc não faz um *bokete *assim em mim?

I'm beginning to think it's some kind of e-group or porn site where the people don't really know each other at all (maybe it's all fantasy)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Yes, _boquete _is the same as_ blow-job_. And _mamis _does really sound like _mommy_, but it's not a word in our language.


----------



## William Stein

Ariel Knightly said:


> Yes, _boquete _is the same as_ blow-job_. And _mamis _does really sound like _mommy_, but it's not a word in our language.


Well then you're probably right about the the woman being a real woman, at least she's supposed to be on this website, she could be some 90-year-old male scoutmaster in reality. The pictures are probably of women giving blows jobs or maybe lesbian couples, what do you think?
On second thought, why does the man say to the woman('s name): bjs meu gostoso. That means "kisses you sexy man you!", doesn't it?
:


----------



## Macunaíma

Qual é a pergunta?

Aliás, qual é a dificuldade dessas mensagens? Não tem nada aí que alguém com um conhecimento rudimentar de português não consiga elucidar sozinho, na minha opinião.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> The pictures are probably of women giving blows jobs or maybe lesbian couples, what do you think?


Concordo.


> On second thought, why does the man say to the woman('s name): bjs meu gostoso. That means "kisses you sexy man you!", doesn't it?
> :


Sim, _meu gostoso_ é o vocativo aqui. 


			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Qual é a pergunta?
> 
> Aliás, qual é a dificuldade dessas mensagens? Não tem nada aí que alguém  com um conhecimento rudimentar de português não consiga elucidar  sozinho, na minha opinião.


Macunaíma, às vezes algo que parece simples para um falante nativo pode ser um grande desafio para os não-nativos. A pontuação tétrica desses textos deixa tudo ainda mais complicado. Eu mesmo vivo precisando da ajuda dos _English speakers_ para entender coisas básicas de inglês.


----------



## William Stein

Macunaíma said:


> Qual é a pergunta?
> 
> Aliás, qual é a dificuldade dessas mensagens? Não tem nada aí que alguém com um conhecimento rudimentar de português não consiga elucidar sozinho, na minha opinião.



If it's so obvious why the man says "bjs meu gostoso" to a person with a woman's name, please enlighten me...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> If it's so obvious why the man says "bjs meu gostoso" to a person with a woman's name, please enlighten me...


 Agora não estou entendendo mais nada. Então quer dizer que quem estava enviando as fotos era na verdade um homem?! Tem certeza disso?


----------



## Macunaíma

William Stein said:


> If it's so obvious why the man says "bjs meu gostoso" to a person with a woman's name, please enlighten me...



Faz tanto sentido para a gente como faz para você. Por que você acha que nós saberíamos? O que eu estou vendo é uma torrente de mensagens íntimas, sem nenhum mistério gramatical ou de vocabulário, sem nenhum contexto claro e aparentemente vazadas ou roubadas. Não entendo por que alguém ainda se dá ao trabalho de responder, já que nem a formular uma pergunta decente você se dignou. Qual é a sua dúvida afinal? Não somos detetives aqui.


----------



## William Stein

Ariel Knightly said:


> Agora não estou entendendo mais nada. Então quer dizer que quem estava enviando as fotos era na verdade um homem?! Tem certeza disso?



That's what I was saying before. I think they're all using pseudonyms. That doesn't really matter for the translation, the only thing that changes is the content of the photos. They're probably pictures of blow-jobs, judging by "pq vc não faz um *bokete *assim em mim". Maybe I can just say "here are some really hot photos".


----------



## William Stein

---Faz tanto sentido para a gente como faz para você. Por que você acha que  nós saberíamos? O que eu estou vendo é uma torrente de mensagens  íntimas, sem nenhum mistério gramatical ou de vocabulário, sem nenhum  contexto claro e aparentemente vazadas ou roubadas. Não entendo por que  alguém ainda se dá ao trabalho de responder, já que nem a formular uma  pergunta decente você se dignou. Qual é a sua dúvida afinal? Não somos  detetives aqui. 				---

Why don't you spare yourself the trouble of reading and answering my questions, then, you certainly aren't helping me and I have a right to ask questions about difficult texts without your snide remarks about how obvious it all is! You don't see any context even though I just posted the whole context, and you don't understand but you keep insisting that the whole thing should be clear to a three-year-old!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> That's what I was saying before. I think they're all using pseudonyms. That doesn't really matter for the translation, the only thing that changes is the content of the photos. They're probably pictures of blow-jobs, judging by "pq vc não faz um *bokete *assim em mim". Maybe I can just say "here are some really hot photos".


Sabe o que eu acho? Acho que houve alguma troca nos nomes dos remetentes. É impossível que um homem tenha escrito a primeira mensagem para uma mulher; um homem não poderia ser comido por uma mulher! Não sei que erro houve nesse registro, mas baseado no que eu estou lendo nos textos, tenho para mim que o remetente da primeira mensagem é a Mamis e o destinatário é o "homem A". O segundo remetente é o "homem B" e o destinatário é a Mamis. E o terceiro remetente é o "homem A" e o destinatário é a Mamis de novo.

De qualquer forma, o conteúdo das fotos só pode ser de mulheres nuas, uma vez que só mulheres têm bocetas. E sim, deve ter um blow-job aqui e outro acolá.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu não li suas perguntas porque procurei mas não havia nenhuma para ser lida. O que eu vi foi:

I'm beginning to think it's some kind of e-group or porn site where the people don't really know each other at all (maybe it's all fantasy)
I think they're all using pseudonyms.

Bem, fazer especulações sobre e-mails íntimos de outrem não faz parte das nossas atribuições aqui. 

E sim, os e-mails que você postou deveriam ser compreensíveis para qualquer débil mental. Aparentemente não é o caso.
​


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não li suas perguntas porque procurei mas não havia nenhuma para ser lida. O que eu vi foi:
> 
> I'm beginning to think it's some kind of e-group or porn site where the people don't really know each other at all (maybe it's all fantasy)
> I think they're all using pseudonyms.
> 
> Bem, fazer especulações sobre e-mails íntimos de outrem não faz parte das nossas atribuições aqui.
> 
> E sim, os e-mails que você postou deveriam ser compreensíveis para qualquer débil mental. Aparentemente não é o caso.
> ​


Macunaíma, o que o William quer saber é que diabos _bocetas _quer dizer na primeira mensagem. O que parece ter deixado tudo um pouco confuso é a suposta troca de nomes que hove entre o remetente e o destinatário da primeira mensagem.


----------



## machadinho

Mas boceta é vagina e ponto. A tradução não muda em função do sexo dos correspondentes! Muito menos em função do conteúdo das fotos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> Mas boceta é vagina e ponto. A tradução não muda em função do sexo dos correspondentes! Muito menos em função do conteúdo das fotos.


Sim, era o que eu estava tentando explicar para o William. Mas por conta de toda aquela história de bajubá de travesti, ele acabou achando que _boceta_ aqui poderia estar se referindo a alguma coisa como travestis ou algo do tipo. Enfim, acho que já está tudo claro agora, né.


----------



## Macunaíma

Ariel Knightly said:


> Macunaíma, o que o William quer saber é que diabos _bocetas _quer dizer na primeira mensagem.



Parafraseando Gertrude _Stein_ (!), uma buceta é uma buceta é uma buceta. No mais, pussy em inglês também pode significar uma mulher.

Acho louvável a sua solicitude em ajudar, Ariel, mas, sinceramente, você está sendo ingênuo.


----------



## William Stein

Maybe it should be obvious to a debil mental, I wouldn't know, because personally I'm not one. The question is how to translate "segue umas bucetas". And pussy in English can't mean "woman" in English, except in the sentence "I'm going to get some pussy", but that's only because it really means vagina. Anything that's a little complicated you say "We're not detectives, if you don't know, we don't know!" or and anything you think is easy you insult me by saying how easy it is, even though you obviously don't understand it. Why do you even read my posts if you don't like them?


----------



## William Stein

Ariel Knightly said:


> Sabe o que eu acho? Acho que houve alguma troca nos nomes dos remetentes. É impossível que um homem tenha escrito a primeira mensagem para uma mulher; um homem não poderia ser comido por uma mulher! Não sei que erro houve nesse registro, mas baseado no que eu estou lendo nos textos, tenho para mim que o remetente da primeira mensagem é a Mamis e o destinatário é o "homem A". O segundo remetente é o "homem B" e o destinatário é a Mamis. E o terceiro remetente é o "homem A" e o destinatário é a Mamis de novo.
> 
> De qualquer forma, o conteúdo das fotos só pode ser de mulheres nuas, uma vez que só mulheres têm bocetas. E sim, deve ter um blow-job aqui e outro acolá.



Maybe you're right, maybe they got the names in the wrong order, that would make more sense. Anyway, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Vanda

Acho que vocês estão indo longe demais com ninharias pro meu gosto. Atenham-se a traduzir ou a ajudar na tradução das partes sem entrarem em discussão filosófica sobre o sexo dos anjos. Pra isso dirijam-se ao café, por favor.


----------



## gothic

Sorry for misunderstanding you, William Stein.


----------



## William Stein

gothic said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding you, William Stein.



That's okay. I'm using guilty of asking criminally boring questions about legal and technical terms.


----------



## Istriano

Macunaíma said:


> Parafraseando Gertrude _Stein_ (!), uma buceta é uma buceta é uma buceta. No mais, pussy em inglês também pode significar uma mulher.
> 
> Acho louvável a sua solicitude em ajudar, Ariel, mas, sinceramente, você está sendo ingênuo.



Só que a grafia correta é: Boceta. 
Embora buceta possa ter um valor histórico:





> lat. bùxis,ìdis 'espécie de recipiente, caixa', através do fr. boîte (c1150) 'recipiente com tampa, caixa'; f.hist. sXIV boceta, sXIV bouceta, sXIV bucheta, sXIV buxeta 'caixinha'



Vem de boite.


----------

